# cube on airplane?



## souljahsu (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll be going to Taiwan from Canada in about a week. I'm going to be on the plane for like 10 hours.

My dad HATES it when I'm cubing, and I'm going to be sitting beside him.:fp

Should I cube on the plane?:confused:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=411851

threads like this one...i don't even know...most of of your threads belong in that thread anyway.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't really think you could explain to anyone every detail of your dads hatred of the cube so I think you're on your own for this one.


----------



## Little_Cuber (Jul 9, 2010)

If he sleeps, and if your cube isn't that loud, you could =) Try doing OH, it's more quiet* (Strange topic but ok =) )


----------



## coinman (Jul 9, 2010)

Or buy a Gosthand cube, it's quite!


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hide in the bathroom!


----------



## Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

Little_Cuber said:


> If he sleeps, and if your cube isn't that loud, you could =) Try doing OH, it's more quite (Strange topic but ok =) )





coinman said:


> Or buy a Gosthand cube, it's quite!



Quiet. 

You kind of answered your own question. Dad doesn't like the cube noise (and probably no one else trying to rest on the flight). I'd suggest you just sit there. Read or something. Got a portable media player? How about the movie on the plane. You can sleep. You don't have to cube. rawr.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> Little_Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > If he sleeps, and if your cube isn't that loud, you could =) Try doing OH, it's more quite (Strange topic but ok =) )
> ...




look at my wca profile... I need more practice


----------



## Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Little_Cuber said:
> ...



I have fixed your post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2010)

My first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve ever was on a plane, traveling back home from the Philippines. The people around me on the plane were all staring at me wondering why I was so happy, when they had already seen me solve it quite a few times sighted before that solve. 

Seriously, you could work on BLD solving on the plane. If you don't know how to do it, you could print out a guide or two and read it, just testing out things on the cube to see how they work. You'd be turning slowly enough that the noise shouldn't bother anyone, especially on a plane. (They tend to be rather noisy, you know.)

Or if you already know how to solve BLD, you can just practice it. Memorizing won't make any noise at all, and you can put it under a pillow to solve it, which should muffle the sound. Between that and the noise of the plane, it shouldn't bother anyone.

But I suppose your Dad might just be bugged by the thought of your cubing (and not just the noise). If so, I guess this isn't a good suggestion. Perhaps he'd be impressed by you learning to solve BLD? (I see you have no BLD solves in competition - not sure if you've ever done it before or not.)


----------



## Feryll (Jul 9, 2010)

FMC might be a good idea. Or you could do 5x5x5 BLD solves that Mike is hinting  Jk. But learning BLD or FMC is probably very quiet and cube related, and I think everyone should learn BLD at some point.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Little_Cuber said:
> ...



So? That's what everyone needs.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 9, 2010)

FMC will be far quieter than BLD once the BLD solve starts happening!

I usually just cube on the plane anyway regardless. Just beware that there is low lighting on the plane and makes for bad look ahead (for me anyway).

Do you have any other cubes? I suggest taking a 2x2 or 4x4 and learning how to do those (there's no reason you don't know how to do a 2x2, it's a 3x3 w/o edges, but still some practice never hurts) and a 4x4 has some parity cases you could learn (and learning how to do bigger cubes is fun at the start but it got boring real quick for me).


----------



## Logan (Jul 9, 2010)

If your dad (/people on the plane) hates the noise: get a quiet cube.

If he hates the fact that you're cubing: don't cube. OR you could try BLD like mike said. [/helpfullness]


Cubing on a plane can be fun though.

When some students from my grade (around 150 (give or take like 25, haha)) went on a "field trip" to Washington D.C. we took 2 planes. One plane was a VERY smalle plane (holds i think 71 people). The other was a normal sized commercial plane. I was on the big one for the ride there. There were ~110 people from our school there, so we pretty much dominated the plane. I am the only cuber in our school BTW. So I pull out my cubes (just brought my F-II, lanlan 2x2, and a QJ pyraminx), and instantly everyone is watching me. See this. I had a few pops, a few good solves, a few bad solves, but all in all had a great time (D.C was cool too, i guess  ). It was fun impressing my friends, and other people on the plane, and ended up impressing my current gf with it (SEE? You can win girls over with cubing!!!). I guess it would be good practice for competitions, too, If you still get nervous. [/boring story]


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 9, 2010)

Logan said:


> this



 = Rachel's face


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 9, 2010)

I did the plane BLD learning thingy too and can really recommend it.

I printed Joel van Noorts tutorial of the Old Pochman method and studied it in between Brussels and Orlando. 
Since you're trying new stuff your turning speed will be much lower making it a less "nervous" (to others) passtime.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> My first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve ever was on a plane, traveling back home from the Philippines. The people around me on the plane were all staring at me wondering why I was so happy, when they had already seen me solve it quite a few times sighted before that solve.
> 
> Seriously, you could work on BLD solving on the plane. If you don't know how to do it, you could print out a guide or two and read it, just testing out things on the cube to see how they work. You'd be turning slowly enough that the noise shouldn't bother anyone, especially on a plane. (They tend to be rather noisy, you know.)
> 
> Or if you already know how to solve BLD, you can just practice it. Memorizing won't make any noise at all, and you can put it under a pillow to solve it, which should muffle the sound. Between that and the noise of the plane, it shouldn't bother anyone.



Looks like I know what I'm doing on the flight to Nats.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, it's quite crowded on a plane, you don't have that much rooms, and if you pop, you may not be able to find the piece. Just do something else.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll just use my type a I, never pops


----------



## Rosette (Jul 9, 2010)

Listen to music!

Thats what i do on planes


----------



## shelley (Jul 9, 2010)

No.

Do you want us to decide what you're eating for dinner tonight while you're at it?


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 9, 2010)

Hardy har har.


----------



## Logan (Jul 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> No.
> 
> Do you want us to decide what you're eating for dinner tonight while you're at it?



I'm kinda feeling like Chinese..hbu?


----------



## stevethecuber (Jul 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> My first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve ever was on a plane, traveling back home from the Philippines. The people around me on the plane were all staring at me wondering why I was so happy, when they had already seen me solve it quite a few times sighted before that solve.
> 
> Seriously, you could work on BLD solving on the plane. If you don't know how to do it, you could print out a guide or two and read it, just testing out things on the cube to see how they work. You'd be turning slowly enough that the noise shouldn't bother anyone, especially on a plane. (They tend to be rather noisy, you know.)
> 
> ...



Why'd u got o Philippines? xD.Im a Filipino and i think the only one from this forum.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 10, 2010)

i always cube during my flights between China and Ireland/England which last 12 hours for each flight.

this is what i always did:
get on the plane ---> cube ---> meal ---> rest ---> cube ---> rest ---> meal ---> cube ---> arrive.

i often put 3-4 different cubes in my bag, coz it will make people around u feel dull if u always play a 3x3 cube


----------



## janelle (Jul 10, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > My first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve ever was on a plane, traveling back home from the Philippines. The people around me on the plane were all staring at me wondering why I was so happy, when they had already seen me solve it quite a few times sighted before that solve.
> ...



Haha you're not the only one  I am and I think Jules (Waffle) is too. But yeah if you wanted to talk to more Filipinos you should probably try the pinoycubers forum. 

On topic: If I were you I would take Mike's advice. It's either that or cube and risk people getting annoyed or not cubing at all.


----------



## stevethecuber (Jul 10, 2010)

janelle said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Whoa.Well yeh,i hang in that forum quite a bit.But it's too hard to understand some wordsAnd btw.I found eastsheens in bookstores hereAnd gonna look for more cubes xD


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 10, 2010)

Logan said:


> If your dad (/people on the plane) hates the noise: get a quiet cube.
> 
> If he hates the fact that you're cubing: don't cube. OR you could try BLD like mike said. [/helpfullness]
> 
> ...




HAHAHA!!! That video should be featured on youtube. I suggest you make a thread about this video!


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 10, 2010)

can't you stop cubing for 10 hrs?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that LOTR is 8:55 long, try watching them on a media player


----------



## scylla (Jul 10, 2010)

BLD on airplane is nics. I had one of my most wonderful cube experience during this once.

I started memorisation at the end of the fligt and started solving just before the landing started. My girlfriend told me later people were staring at me because I used the plane bandage during my solve and was holding my cube around my knees. People thought I had fear of flying.

After landing I needed some little time to finish and I removed the bandage and Shouted out because It was succesfull. People probably thought I was happy the landing was save


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

loll


----------



## timspurfan (Jul 10, 2010)

scylla said:


> BLD on airplane is nics. I had one of my most wonderful cube experience during this once.
> 
> I started memorisation at the end of the fligt and started solving just before the landing started. My girlfriend told me later people were staring at me because I used the plane bandage during my solve and was holding my cube around my knees. People thought I had fear of flying.
> 
> After landing I needed some little time to finish and I removed the bandage and Shouted out because It was succesfull. People probably thought I was happy the landing was save



I had the same experience the flight attendant was standing there for like ten minutes watching me and i didnt know- I had to do the memo for a while because of distractions


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> I'm pretty sure that LOTR is 8:55 long, try watching them on a media player



That's funny, I was _just_ considering a LOTR marathon one day this week.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 10, 2010)

They are serval advantages to cubing while flying.
Nowdays youvare not allowed to have any electronics turned on (not even iPods, I know, it's silly) while start and landing but cubing is entirely okay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Why'd u got o Philippines? xD.Im a Filipino and i think the only one from this forum.



My wife is Filipino; we were there to visit family. And do sightseeing - we toured Bohol - it's quite a beautiful place!


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> I'm pretty sure that LOTR is 8:55 long, try watching them on a media player



Watch Bad Taste, Meet the Feebles and Braindead instead.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Why'd u got o Philippines? xD.Im a Filipino and i think the only one from this forum.



lolno you're not.


----------



## Dratini (Jul 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Why'd u got o Philippines? xD.Im a Filipino and i think the only one from this forum.
> ...




I agree. You're not the only one.  

I'm kind of new here, but still. XD


----------

